# How does an Uber VIP Rider Request a VIP Driver?



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

“Uber VIP riders can directly request Uber VIP driver-partners. Uber VIP driver partners can complete more trips, and as a result should be able to make more money.”

What is the procedure for VIP Riders to do this?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I want to know what a VIP Rider looks like. 
Heck, I wanna know what a VIP _Driver_ looks like!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I want to know what a VIP Rider looks like.
> Heck, I wanna know what a VIP _Driver_ looks like!


Heck, All this time I thought that you were a 5-Star VIP Driver!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Heck, All this time I thought that you were a 5-Star VIP Driver!!!


Don't let my avatar fool you. I'm actually ugly.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Pax have the option if they use Uber a lot. When they select VIP it will only ping drivers over a certain rating. They don't pay more and there's nothing special about them except that they obviously don't own a car.

I treat them like any other pax. 4.8+ or bust. And be extra careful they aren't at a grocery store.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

In the old days only Pax that used Uber a lot were “VIP” .. now any slob that signs up for the Uber Amex (or whichever) credit card is now “VIP” ...
Most/many drivers avoid VIP rides because they are often entitled D’bags...


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

IERide said:


> In the old days only Pax that used Uber a lot were "VIP" .. now any slob that signs up for the Uber Amex (or whichever) credit card is now "VIP" ...
> Most/many drivers avoid VIP rides because they are often entitled D'bags...


The American Express Platinum card on file provides Pax's with special perks.



Unleaded said:


> The American Express Platinum card on file provides Pax's with special perks.


I thought that if a pax uses Uber rides or Uber Ears 10 times per week, they are escalated to UberX VIP status. I have seen frequent corporate travelers labeled with VIP status. I treat everyone like they are a VIP so that when I get one it's "business as usual". Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> I thought that if a pax uses Uber rides or Uber Ears 10 times per week, they are escalated to UberX VIP status. I have seen frequent corporate travelers labeled with VIP status. I treat everyone like they are a VIP so that when I get one it's "business as usual". Nothing more, nothing less.


Yes, as I mentioned (assuming they still do this).. You use Uber a lot = VIP .. you sign up for an Uber Amex card = VIP.
And yes - nothing special at all except that special "VIP" award for showing up makes them somehow think they are speshul.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

IERide said:


> Yes, as I mentioned (assuming they still do this).. You use Uber a lot = VIP .. you sign up for an Uber Amex card = VIP.
> And yes - nothing special at all except that special "VIP" award for showing up makes them somehow think they are speshul.


Speaking of vip showing up; had one pop up 4 minutes away so took it.

Got to ping waited until 4m30 and called; no answer.
Timer got to zero then hopped back to 20 seconds.
Had to wait an additional 20 seconds. Lady never showed.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

All passengers think they are VIP.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> *I want to know what a VIP Rider looks like.*


A VIP Rider is a backseat Driver
A Non Tipper
If they are a business person they are noisy people who ask the driver the typical 100 Uber related questions. 
Other than that they are people who take Uber everyday and don't talk to the driver.



Uber's Guber said:


> *I wanna know what a VIP Driver looks like! *


----------

